# beleaguered = πολιορκημένος | δοκιμαζόμενος, χειμαζόμενος | πανταχόθεν βαλλόμενος



## nickel (Aug 26, 2011)

Σε ένα άλλο νήμα αναφέρθηκε το _πολιορκημένος_ σαν συνώνυμο τού _στριμωγμένος_, και έχω την εντύπωση ότι η πρόταση είχε επηρεαστεί από το αγγλικό _beleaguered_, που στην αρχική του σημασία είναι αυτό, «πολιορκημένος».

Εκείνο το _league_ δεν είναι το _league_ της λίγκας και της Μπουντεσλίγκα και της «Λέγκας του βορρά», με το λατινικό _ligo_ «δένω» από πίσω. Ούτε είναι το _league_ της λεύγας (με σκοτεινή ιστορία). Η ορθογραφία του _beleaguer_ επηρεάζεται από αυτά τα _league_, αλλά η λέξη προέρχεται από ολλανδικό _belegeren_, όπου το _be_ σημαίνει «γύρω» και το _leger_ «στρατόπεδο».

«Πολιορκημένος», λοιπόν, είναι η αρχική σημασία του beleaguered, αλλά εδώ και χρόνια το συναντώ να περιγράφει πολιτικούς που τους έχουν στριμώξει τα προβλήματα (αν και θα μου άρεσε το πολύ πιο συγκεκριμένο «πανταχόθεν βαλλόμενος», που είναι συναφές και με το «πολιορκημένος») ή και με τη γενικότερη σημασία τού «δοκιμαζόμενος». Από λεξικά:

put in a very difficult situation: _the board is supporting the beleaguered director_
(ODE)
troubled by someone or a situation: _The arrival of the fresh medical supplies was a welcome sight for the beleaguered doctors working in the refugee camps._ (Cambridge Advanced)
Plagued; beset by trouble or difficulty: _The beleaguered little shop finally had to close its doors when the health department inspected the premises._ (Wiktionary)
having a lot of problems or criticism to deal with: _a beleaguered football coach | The beleaguered actor refused to talk to reporters today_. (Macmillan)
Έχετε να προσθέσετε ωραίες ιδέες στα παρακάτω;
*beleaguered*
πολιορκημένος
δοκιμαζόμενος
στριμωγμένος (από τα προβλήματα)
πανταχόθεν βαλλόμενος​
Τι θα λέγατε για τον Ιάπωνα πρωθυπουργό που παραιτήθηκε;
Japan's beleaguered Prime Minister Naoto Kan has announced his resignation, clearing the way for the country's sixth leader in five years.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-14675445


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 26, 2011)

Πολύ ωραία ανάλυση! Ως συνώνυμο του "δοκιμαζόμενος" μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και το _ταλαιπωρημένος_ σε μερικές περιπτώσεις.


----------



## cougr (Aug 26, 2011)

Στην περίπτωση του πρωθυπουργού θα πρότεινα _ο βεβαρημένος _.


----------



## Themis (Aug 26, 2011)

Χειμαζόμενος. Είναι και αρκετά κοινό, νομίζω.


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2011)

Ιδιαίτερα για την _beleaguered economy_.


----------



## cougr (Aug 26, 2011)

Να προσθέσω και το _ταλανιζόμενος_.


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2011)

Σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις, ίσως να φανούν χρήσιμα και τα _περικυκλωμένος_ και _εγκλωβισμένος_, μόνο που μάλλον θα χρειαστούν και συμπλήρωση με το κατιτίς τους.


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2011)

Beleaguered Prime Minister George Papandreou has agreed that he will not lead the coalition, the statement said.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-15614883


----------

